# IR repeater



## cmroth220 (Feb 10, 2021)

Can I use an IR repeater with the TiVo Stream 4K? My TiVo Stream is in av closet and the current remote does not work. Or any other suggestions.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

It’s Bluetooth


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It would probably pair to a Harmony Hub.

-KP


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

How far away is the closet? As *slick1ru2* says it's not IR, it's RF (Bluetooth). Well, actually it's both. But it only used IR to control your TV and/or your home theater. All the controls for the TiVo Stream itself are Bluetooth, there is no IR receiver on the TS4K box itself.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been in my kitchen, about 20+ feet away with some walls in the way and have been able to change channels and pause/play. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

